# Recommand a sport for a fellow (nerd) guitarist



## Exchanger (Oct 14, 2019)

I've never been a fan of sports, but given that I work an office job and sit 40h a week behind a desk, I sure could use a bit of exercise. I'm not looking to become super fit or ripped, just for a healthy dose of movement.
During the summer, we played basketball once a week with colleagues (when attendance and weather allowed it) but we were using an outdoor court and so we're stopping for the winter.

I'm looking for a new activity and I have 2 main constraints :
-I want to minimize the risk of hand / arm injury so I don't have to take big breaks from practicing (or worse), of course there is always a small risk with everything, but that kind of rules out a lot of combat sports, or climbing for example. Basketball in that regard, was also not ideal, I got lucky so far but fingers can easily get bruised.

-It needs to keep my mind busy. The great thing about basketball is that because you're playing a game, you don't focus on muscle pain or blisters or sweating, you just play (even if you're not great at it). I really hate stuff like running or lifting weights, because I'm just mentally bored and all I can focus on is the discomfort/pain. Cycling and swimming are less harsh but I also uickly lose motivation out of boredom. I thought about team sports, but I'm a bit afraid of being a burden since I kinda want to keep it casual (and I'm not terribly skilled to start with)

Maybe some of you guys have had a similar situation and have found the right thing for yourself and/or have good suggestions.

(And hopefully it is available in my area) 

Cheers !


----------



## sleewell (Oct 14, 2019)

disc golf


----------



## Kaura (Oct 14, 2019)

I have never liked sports neither. I think the only sports I ever enjoyed as a kid was padington... wait, badminton or whatever the fuck it's called.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 14, 2019)

Tennis

if you think guitarists are bad about their strings, tennis players are even worse about theirs.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 14, 2019)

Yoga, one of the active types. It will keep your mind busy... on your own posture. You will hardly get injured, but you will feel the muscles.

Chi Kung - same as above. easier on the muscles, I think...

Tai Chi or other internal martial art - Same as above with added martial arts content. There is no fighting as far as I know, so no injuries.

All of these activities, if taken seriously will greatly improve your physical, mental and emotional health as well as they will compensate/balance your daily routine of being seated 40h+ per week...

None of these activities will injure your hands/fingers.


----------



## Humbuck (Oct 14, 2019)

Get a kayak and get a mountain bike. You'll be in great shape in no time.


----------



## Drew (Oct 14, 2019)

Cyclist here, and while you've already mentioned not loving it, I'll at least try to make the argument for anyway. 

1) If you look at it less as a workout and more as a great way to go out and see the world, it makes it a lot more fun. For me, I train pretty seriously, but one of the things that first drew me to it is that it's a pretty great way to see the world. It's taken me to a lot of parts of my own city and the surrounding countryside that I'd never have experienced otherwise, when I'm traveling for the last several years I've been pretty good about trying to rent a bike to do some exploring that way, and I've even flown or driven places specifically TO go riding there. It's cool, and gives you a really unique window on the world. 
2) If you want something to motivate you, download Strava. Record your rides in that - every time you ride across a "segment," or a stretch of road or trail someone decided was notable enough - a steep hill, a long stretch of highway, whatever - to set up, then your time will be compared to the time of every single person who's ever ridden across that stretch of road as well as all of your own prior attempts, and Strava will tell you on the segment leaderboard how you stack up to everyone whp's ever ridden that road, with badges for top-10 finishes and a crown icon for the "King of the Mountain," or the fastest time ever recorded on a segment. KOM-hunting takes a LOT of training because in any halfway-populated area there's a very high chance the top 10 spots on the leaderboards are all people who were intentionally sprinting that segment, so when you do manage to snipe off a very competitive KOM it's a good feeling. Losing a KOM, meanwhile, sucks and will drive you to get back out there and train that much harder.  
3) As long as you're not racing (where collarbone fractures are a rite of passage), and are careful in traffic, hand and arm injuries are pretty rare in road cycling. 
4) It's a GREAT social sport. It's fun to shoot the shit with your buddies while cruising backroads, and once you get comfortable riding in a paceline, you and four friends can collectively go quite a bit faster than you alone over long distances when you start a rotation going, taking turns pulling while everyone else recovers in your slipstream. 

IT's definitely a matter of finding what works for YOU, though. For me, cycling clicked, and was something that I was naturally pretty good at, so it wasn't hard to stick with it because I loved the weightless, effortless feeling of being on a fast road bike on good pavement, and because when I got serious about trying to train, I was able to see some pretty clear results. If it doesn't click for you, though, just keep looking until you find something else that does.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 14, 2019)

@Drew ... please don't forget to talk about the cyclist pelvis for long sessions...

Bicycles are super fun, exactly for the joy of discovering the world around us. Personally, I don't take them too seriously as a training exercise, more of a let go of everything else. Being on a bike in the woods is a great feeling, in the city forces you to be aware of other not so gently humans driving cars. That also awakens a sense of being alert and sharp to foresee what is about to happen... and one is outdoors, so it will never be boring.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 14, 2019)

I know you said no martial arts, but speaking as someone who's been doing martial arts for over 20 years, it's not that hard on your hands/arms so long as you are smart about it. Don't do dumb shit like makiwara conditioning and you'll be fine.
Boxing/Kickboxing classes are usually available in any decently sized area and they don't really involve any contact other than you hitting pads or maybe a heavy bag while wearing gloves. The odds of you injuring your hands is pretty low. They're typically quite noob friendly and will get you in pretty decent shape.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 14, 2019)

sleewell said:


> disc golf



What? Frisbee's *super* dangerous!


----------



## c7spheres (Oct 14, 2019)

odibrom said:


> Yoga, one of the active types. It will keep your mind busy... on your own posture. You will hardly get injured, but you will feel the muscles.
> 
> Chi Kung - same as above. easier on the muscles, I think...
> 
> ...



Yep, Tai Chi and Yoga. This will keep your mind and body fit. It's way harder than it looks to do it properly too. You can also just have a lot more sex too. Between all 3 of these and eating right you will live a long happy life.


----------



## Adieu (Oct 15, 2019)

Buy headphones with builtin mp3 and run


----------



## Exchanger (Oct 15, 2019)

odibrom said:


> Tai Chi or other internal martial art - Same as above with added martial arts content. There is no fighting as far as I know, so no injuries.



My parents actually do Tai Chi, I can't say I've fallen in love with it. While it does fulfill the "use your brain" criteria it's seems like it requires patience and precision. I'd rather use these for my composing and recording sessions. I was thinking of something more "just go with the flow" and less introspective, I guess.



Humbuck said:


> Get a kayak and get a mountain bike. You'll be in great shape in no time.



The nearest thing that sort of looks like a (tiny) mountain is 200 km away (that's the Netherlands for you). You do have waterways you can kayak on, but I would still have to figure out some heavy logistics to store and transport it.



Drew said:


> Cyclist here, and while you've already mentioned not loving it, I'll at least try to make the argument for anyway.
> 
> 1) If you look at it less as a workout and more as a great way to go out and see the world, it makes it a lot more fun. For me, I train pretty seriously, but one of the things that first drew me to it is that it's a pretty great way to see the world. It's taken me to a lot of parts of my own city and the surrounding countryside that I'd never have experienced otherwise, when I'm traveling for the last several years I've been pretty good about trying to rent a bike to do some exploring that way, and I've even flown or driven places specifically TO go riding there. It's cool, and gives you a really unique window on the world.
> 2) If you want something to motivate you, download Strava. Record your rides in that - every time you ride across a "segment," or a stretch of road or trail someone decided was notable enough - a steep hill, a long stretch of highway, whatever - to set up, then your time will be compared to the time of every single person who's ever ridden across that stretch of road as well as all of your own prior attempts, and Strava will tell you on the segment leaderboard how you stack up to everyone whp's ever ridden that road, with badges for top-10 finishes and a crown icon for the "King of the Mountain," or the fastest time ever recorded on a segment. KOM-hunting takes a LOT of training because in any halfway-populated area there's a very high chance the top 10 spots on the leaderboards are all people who were intentionally sprinting that segment, so when you do manage to snipe off a very competitive KOM it's a good feeling. Losing a KOM, meanwhile, sucks and will drive you to get back out there and train that much harder.
> ...





odibrom said:


> Bicycles are super fun, exactly for the joy of discovering the world around us. Personally, I don't take them too seriously as a training exercise, more of a let go of everything else. Being on a bike in the woods is a great feeling, in the city forces you to be aware of other not so gently humans driving cars. That also awakens a sense of being alert and sharp to foresee what is about to happen... and one is outdoors, so it will never be boring.



I actually have a decent bike and done a few rounds during the summer. But I find myself running out of places to explore pretty quickly. I also have a colleague who does this on a semi-pro kind of level (haven't seen him with a broken collar bone but often with nasty scratches all over his arms). I think he uses strava as well when he's not doing competitions. Now, here in the Netherlands, cycling is very popular, mostly for travelling and partly for sports as well, so the infrastructure in the city is great and most often you have priority over cars (esp. in my relatively recently built neighborhood) so traffic is not really an issue. The wind and sometimes the weather as a whole is, though. I love going fast but when you're still pushing hard on the pedals but can only do 15 kph it gets quite frustrating for me (it's even worse if you can't see shit because of a sudden heavy rain).



KnightBrolaire said:


> I know you said no martial arts, but speaking as someone who's been doing martial arts for over 20 years, it's not that hard on your hands/arms so long as you are smart about it. Don't do dumb shit like makiwara conditioning and you'll be fine.
> Boxing/Kickboxing classes are usually available in any decently sized area and they don't really involve any contact other than you hitting pads or maybe a heavy bag while wearing gloves. The odds of you injuring your hands is pretty low. They're typically quite noob friendly and will get you in pretty decent shape.



Is makiwara that thing where you go punch tree bark until you lose sensation in your fingers ? Yeah no thanks 
But otherwise why not ? I didn't think about the gloves actually. I'll see if there's something interesting in my area. Also it's a plus if I get to hit stuff angrily. Maybe I should just drop guitar and be a drummer !



c7spheres said:


> Yep, Tai Chi and Yoga. This will keep your mind and body fit. It's way harder than it looks to do it properly too. You can also just have a lot more sex too. Between all 3 of these and eating right you will live a long happy life.



I guess I have to convince my girlfriend then, that it's for a good cause. Disclaimer : I'm not complaining about a lack of sex activity, which would lead me to be a jealous hater from the mean yang-energized metal scene.
As for eating right, yeah I'm trying to improve on that, but since I don't smoke or drink, I have to hve some vice.


----------



## c7spheres (Oct 15, 2019)

On the opposite end of the spectrum then, Biliards. You can listedn to music, watch tv and drink at the same time, oh, and more sex too : )


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 15, 2019)

Exchanger said:


> Is makiwara that thing where you go punch tree bark until you lose sensation in your fingers ? Yeah no thanks
> But otherwise why not ? I didn't think about the gloves actually. I'll see if there's something interesting in my area. Also it's a plus if I get to hit stuff angrily. Maybe I should just drop guitar and be a drummer !


Makiwara is a small burlap bag fiiled with rice or sand that you use to condition your knuckles and fingertips in old school karate. It's really not that bad for your hands compared to punching trees  Makiwara use isn't something you'd encounter in karate schools anymore due to the advent of good pads/heavy bags, unless you go to a Kyokushin dojo.
If you've never done martial arts before then you'll probably have fun. The good classes should are pretty varied and can keep me entertained for 30+mins, and I have a pretty short attention span.


----------



## Exchanger (Oct 15, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> On the opposite end of the spectrum then, Biliards. You can listedn to music, watch tv and drink at the same time, oh, and more sex too : )



Oh played it with friends on a holiday, I loved it, but not sure it solves my core problem 



KnightBrolaire said:


> and I have a pretty short attention span.



Yeah pretty much my problem. I did do some Tae Kwon Do for half a year with school / university mates and I did enjoy it (in part due to the fact that it was between friends), but yeah, didn't seem the safest option for arms and hands. If you say it's rather safe then I might look in that direction again.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 15, 2019)

Soccer. How has no one said this? Look for a rec league/beer league. 

Also ignore the boredom and go lift weights and learn to count all the way to 8! 

Also have you tried spinning before? It’s cycling but with an instructor and the group setting can make it feel more social. 

Yoga is hard IMO, so you may like that.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 15, 2019)

If you're giving martial arts a chance, the teacher has a big role in your attachment and dedication, whatever style may it be. Look for a school without competitions nor competition focus. Less chances for getting hurt.

... and Yoga if you find a nice studio with hard working people Iyengar (school/style) is a nice reference to look for.


----------



## Exchanger (Oct 15, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Buy headphones with builtin mp3 and run



Running is really the last thing I want to do. I can swim a kilometer or cycle 40 without any kind of pain, but running will get me blisters and chest pain within half an hour (eventhough a game of basketball won't). It cumulates all the disadvantages and comes with a wad of injuries as well. I have a few colleagues who did this and one had to stop due to injury (and the doctor fucked his nerve up so he had a limp for a year). Most of the others eventually all stopped as well.



Mathemagician said:


> Soccer. How has no one said this? Look for a rec league/beer league.



I actually thought about this since there is a field literally in front of my house. I only see kids / teens play though. Thing is I've never been interested in the sport at all, but most people in Europe are, at least people in a club would be quite enthusiatic about it. I think I would just be very awkward in a soccer club. I'm not ruling it out, but it's also not at the top of my list.



odibrom said:


> If you're giving martial arts a chance, the teacher has a big role in your attachment and dedication, whatever style may it be. Look for a school without competitions nor competition focus. Less chances for getting hurt.


Yeah on one hand, finding a club / group is a good way to keep it fun and motivating, but I don't want to land with the wrong type of people. There no way to know unless I try though. 

I'm still not very sure about yoga. It seems to me like it's going to the gym but with a focus on position rather than pure strength / cardio. Also not too excited about the esoterism that's associated with it. I know you can probably enjoy the sport without letting other practitioners bother you with their other beliefs, but yeah... maybe it's just all preconceptions on my side ?


----------



## odibrom (Oct 15, 2019)

Exchanger said:


> (...)
> Yeah on one hand, finding a club / group is a good way to keep it fun and motivating, but I don't want to land with the wrong type of people. There no way to know unless I try though.
> 
> I'm still not very sure about yoga. It seems to me like it's going to the gym but with a focus on position rather than pure strength / cardio. Also not too excited about the esoterism that's associated with it. I know you can probably enjoy the sport without letting other practitioners bother you with their other beliefs, but yeah... maybe it's just all preconceptions on my side ?



There is no way of knowing without trying. You can always ask to watch a class from beginning to end without compromise. If they let you, you're half way there.

About the Yoga, there are lots of different schools and the shit. I had the same thought of you about 20 years ago, until i tried the Iyengar way. Iyengar was a yoga master from last century that compiled a lot of yoga knowledge into a functional and therapeutic system based on body alignment / posture maintenance mostly (meaning you'll be still on your posture focusing on your breath, hart beat and body alignment based on the posture's objective). He died a few years back aged beyond 90s... By his 70s he still did things with his body I can only dream of one day... but I'm not an active practitioner. The Iyengar schools are a safe bet without the mystics that many claim yoga has. It is a super objective and hard training yoga system, if the teacher is also focused and objective, obviously. Start here for more info: https://www.iyengaryogaamsterdam.com/.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 15, 2019)

I literally don’t get your concern? 

what’s the “wrong crowd” for soccer? Loud fun people? 

And are you afraid you might catch some hippy beliefs during a 1 hour fight against your body’s muscles as you try to hold a basic warrior pose for a full 2 minutes? You know you’re allowed to turn down the wheat grass shots. You won’t be pressured into it. 

IDK dude sounds like a bunch of excuses you made up to not try new things. Go and see if you like something. No one says you have to pay for a month up front. 

Or look up other local basketball rec leagues?


----------



## Exchanger (Oct 16, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> what’s the “wrong crowd” for soccer? Loud fun people?



I'm the wrong crowd because I just don't know a single thing about football while most people do, or have a favorite team or played it in their childhood... again I didn't rule it out, it's just that I imagine I would mostly be a burden, as opposed to starting a sport where everyone new is also a noob.



Mathemagician said:


> And are you afraid you might catch some hippy beliefs during a 1 hour fight against your body’s muscles as you try to hold a basic warrior pose for a full 2 minutes? You know you’re allowed to turn down the wheat grass shots. You won’t be pressured into it.



I know you don't have to take that crap from others, but it's just annoying if you have to endure it all the time. My parents changed Tai Chi clubs a couple of times because of these kind of people.


----------



## Drew (Oct 18, 2019)

Exchanger said:


> I'm the wrong crowd because I just don't know a single thing about football while most people do, or have a favorite team or played it in their childhood... again I didn't rule it out, it's just that I imagine I would mostly be a burden, as opposed to starting a sport where everyone new is also a noob.


For most of my "career" as a cyclist I didn't have a favorite pro rider or couldn't tell you at gunpoint the name of more than one or two pro teams. Really, it's only the last two years I've started paying attention to this stuff. That didn't stop me from being faster than most of the people I routinely ride with - honestly I've always thought the attention pro teams get in amateur sports is kind of weird, you can play baseball without a jersey or hat with a pro team logo on it, and I like that in cycling wearing a pro team's jersey is considered sort of in bad taste unless you're a former or current member of that team. 

tl;dr - don't worry about how much you know about the professional leagues. Worry about knowing the rules, your ball handling, and your cardio health and how it all impacts your ability to make positive contributions on the field.


----------



## coffeeflush (Oct 18, 2019)

Bicycling is cool op. 
You can even take your bicycle via train to beautiful places near you and ride it.


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 18, 2019)

Motocross


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 21, 2019)

Exchanger said:


> I know you don't have to take that crap from others, but it's just annoying if you have to endure it all the time. My parents changed Tai Chi clubs a couple of times because of these kind of people.



Show up with the most evil looking metal shirt at the Tai Chi class, they will avoid talking to you at all. Tried it at my gym, no one showed up to say "Hey, can I work in with you. I will only change the weight and re-arrange everything"...


----------



## onefingersweep (Nov 3, 2019)

Tennis or even table tennis is very fun. However you can't really do it alone and it's no fun doing it alone.

If you need a sport that you can do alone. Swimming is very good, will build physique and the risk for injuries are almost zero.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Nov 3, 2019)

Standup paddling - keeps you fit and is just a great outdoor activity for the whole year (as long as you're not located in Alaska). Side-sport for rainy days: Squash.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 3, 2019)

Drew said:


> For most of my "career" as a cyclist I didn't have a favorite pro rider or couldn't tell you at gunpoint the name of more than one or two pro teams. Really, it's only the last two years I've started paying attention to this stuff. That didn't stop me from being faster than most of the people I routinely ride with - honestly I've always thought the attention pro teams get in amateur sports is kind of weird, you can play baseball without a jersey or hat with a pro team logo on it, and I like that in cycling wearing a pro team's jersey is considered sort of in bad taste unless you're a former or current member of that team.
> 
> tl;dr - don't worry about how much you know about the professional leagues. Worry about knowing the rules, your ball handling, and your cardio health and how it all impacts your ability to make positive contributions on the field.



He's in Europe

They're hardcore rabid about their footie. Which also tends to attract what passes for a rough, rowdy crowd in Europe

European "soccer" fans are more akin to American MMA fans or something


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 10, 2019)

onefingersweep said:


> Tennis



This guy knows what’s up.


----------



## NotDonVito (Nov 12, 2019)

I started downhill skateboarding recently. I don't have a proper board to do it yet(regular skateboard wheels get stuck on debris easily), but it's a huge adrenaline rush, and you can work on it by yourself. The only problem is finding a low traffic hill to practice on.

You might get bored of it because beyond practicing, there's nothing else to do.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 12, 2019)

Golf.


/Thread


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 12, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> Golf.
> 
> 
> /Thread



Too time consuming, expensive, and frustrating.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 12, 2019)

I swear this thread is just someone suggesting something and then somebody else chiming in with excuses. Its like everyone is afraid of being bad at something for a while until they get better. Or “I’m too metal for Synchronized Skipping”. Pffft.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 12, 2019)

Mini golf.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 12, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Mini golf.



Too small.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 12, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> Too time consuming, expensive, and frustrating.


Bro... you play guitar 

They are literally the same thing!


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 12, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> Bro... you play guitar
> 
> They are literally the same thing!



Who said I played guitar?!


----------



## Exchanger (Nov 13, 2019)

onefingersweep said:


> Tennis or even table tennis is very fun. However you can't really do it alone and it's no fun doing it alone.
> 
> If you need a sport that you can do alone. Swimming is very good, will build physique and the risk for injuries are almost zero.



There is a tennis club nearby, I'll take a look.
Swimming is almost perfect except for the "keeping it fun" factor. I can swim a kilometer if I want to but I get bored to death after 200m.



NotDonVito said:


> I started downhill skateboarding recently. I don't have a proper board to do it yet(regular skateboard wheels get stuck on debris easily), but it's a huge adrenaline rush, and you can work on it by yourself. The only problem is finding a low traffic hill to practice on.
> 
> You might get bored of it because beyond practicing, there's nothing else to do.



Where I live is literally flat, the nearest hill is like 2h driving away 



Mathemagician said:


> I swear this thread is just someone suggesting something and then somebody else chiming in with excuses. Its like everyone is afraid of being bad at something for a while until they get better. Or “I’m too metal for Synchronized Skipping”. Pffft.



That's your interpretation. Maybe I already weighed a lot of options myself and couldn't really find a good match, so I'm asking around to see if there's something I completely overlooked. I don't think I'm "too metal" for anything, but there's just certain crowds that don't appeal to me. Yes, I'm very picky about sports and people who do them because for most of my childhood, I've had very bad experiences with them. Also I think my requirements were pretty clear : low risk of injury, stimulating for the mind (exit running, cycling, swimming, lifting stuff at the gym), and minimum hassle (preferably not outdoors as between October and May the weather is just Rainy Russian Roulette). Again, maybe the perfect match doesn't exist, but I thought, hey maybe some other people who are also music nerds and for whom sports can't be a high time and money investment (because there's already music) already figured it out.


----------



## odibrom (Nov 13, 2019)

[/QUOTE] (...) Where I live is literally flat, the nearest hill is like 2h driving away  [/QUOTE]

... the Netherlands... no downhills to look at...

[/QUOTE]That's your interpretation. Maybe I already weighed a lot of options myself and couldn't really find a good match, so I'm asking around to see if there's something I completely overlooked. I don't think I'm "too metal" for anything, but there's just certain crowds that don't appeal to me. Yes, I'm very picky about sports and people who do them because for most of my childhood, I've had very bad experiences with them. Also I think my requirements were pretty clear : low risk of injury, stimulating for the mind (exit running, cycling, swimming, lifting stuff at the gym), and minimum hassle (preferably not outdoors as between October and May the weather is just Rainy Russian Roulette). Again, maybe the perfect match doesn't exist, but I thought, hey maybe some other people who are also music nerds and for whom sports can't be a high time and money investment (because there's already music) already figured it out.[/QUOTE]

I will have to insist on Yoga, Chi Kung and internal martial arts. Hey, if you don't gel with the first teacher/class, keep on looking, I'm sure there are good schools up there. As for yoga, my suggestion goes to the Iyengar style schools of yoga. One will work the most forgotten muscle in the body (the brain?), that's granted. As for ChiKung and internal martial arts, guess it will be a trial and error kind of situation.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 13, 2019)

Ok so just for discussion:

“Low risk of injury” tends to remove competitive sports. I mean even weightlifting can hurt you if your form is poor, but competitive but something like football or BJJ is going to be even higher.

On the flip side most people “mentally stimulating” means competitive. Cycling, running, swimming are all great but aren’t really that stimulating unless you’re the type that really loves hunting for that small % increase in performance “Yes I cut my best time by 8 seconds!”

There aren’t that many sport out there so maybe something with modified rules? Flag Football could be fun, or a kickball league versus soccer, Ultimate Frisbee/Disc Golf. (Can’t remember if these have been discussed)


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 13, 2019)

I still say tennis, I mean look, they’re just like guitars that just don’t sound good!

https://imgur.com/a/ohGHQdY


----------



## MSS (Nov 13, 2019)

Late to this thread but I started cycling about 15 years ago. It’s really great for your mind and body. You can also easily burn up 800 calories in an hour. Right now I am inside for the winter (sigh) but I pop my bike on the trainer and throw on some Netflix.


----------



## Exchanger (Nov 13, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Ok so just for discussion:
> 
> “Low risk of injury” tends to remove competitive sports. I mean even weightlifting can hurt you if your form is poor, but competitive but something like football or BJJ is going to be even higher.
> 
> ...



To be more accurate : low risk of injury that are detrimental to playing (fingers, hands, arms...). If your leg is in a cast, it sucks but you can probably still play and at least you don't have to re-educate your fingers afterwards. But on principle you're right, sports that are "fun" tend to be more risky, which is why I had initially set aside martial arts. Although according to @KnightBrolaire, boxing gloves keep it reasonably safe so why not ?
(also, no handball, my cousins play it in clubs and there's always one of them with a splint of some sort)



jaxadam said:


> I still say tennis, I mean look, they’re just like guitars that just don’t sound good!



Yeah I'll check if the club near my house still is active in winter and if they're ok with total noobs. But It hink they're only outdoors so low chance of that.



MSS said:


> Late to this thread but I started cycling about 15 years ago. It’s really great for your mind and body. You can also easily burn up 800 calories in an hour. Right now I am inside for the winter (sigh) but I pop my bike on the trainer and throw on some Netflix.



As I said before it's something I tried and I could never keep up the motivation. Also the weather and low amount of daylight in winter make it even less practical. And it's not just the erratic rainfalls but simply the wind can be pretty high, and when you're furiously pedaling to maintain 12 kph (~8mph) that's just furstrating. Indoor bike + Netflix is a nice idea though.


----------



## onefingersweep (Nov 15, 2019)

Exchanger said:


> There is a tennis club nearby, I'll take a look.
> Swimming is almost perfect except for the "keeping it fun" factor. I can swim a kilometer if I want to but I get bored to death after 200m.



Haha, yes endurance sports are not fun, that's for sure. That's not why you would do them, unless you plan on competing. If you want to do something for fun only, definitely stay away from endurance sports


----------

